# First eldo out of the water. To move or not to move?



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

My first eldo has come out of the water. Should I move him to a temp tank or leave him in with the parents? 

I have a bunch of 190's polluted with springs and I have a hard time keeping springs in the adults tank. What would be better for the long term future of the little guy?

Thank you


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

from what I've been reading is it seems to be 50/50 on whether to pull froglets or leave them in. I was having the same issue with some Basti froglets and the adults munching on all the springs. I decided to leave them and just make sure the tank always has springtails in it.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

from what I've read - froglets left with the parents for the first 2-3 months seem to be more robust and grow better but if there isnt a huge amount of micro fauna I'd be tempted to move him to where there is.

Then again I have no pums so, take it for what you will


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Chop congrats!,

i woudl leave the baby in the parent's tank for a few months they seem to do better when you leave them in there for a few months, a lot of times when you pull them they will perish for some reason or another.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Chop congrats!,

i would leave the baby in the parent's tank for a few months they seem to do better when you leave them in there for a few months, a lot of times when you pull them they will perish for some reason or another.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice work! Mine have been growing in the tank for a while and are huge. Just leave them in and toss additional springs in every now and again.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

It helps alot to throw a little pile of fresh mushrooms in the tank somewhere. Keep adding to it every week and it will always be crawling with little springs/mites/maggots and things you can't even see but must be delicious to little frogs. Just one or two mushrooms at a time is plenty.

Our eldo offspring have been pretty hardy, so good luck with them!


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Thanks guy  

I will leave him in the tank for a while and just keep adding springs. He has a sibling that should be coming out in the next few weeks so I will be having to track down somemore springs very soon. 

After he comes out is it ok to take out his "vial" and rinse it? I will put it back it was awesome that their placed their first tad into a clear vial so I was able to watch the whole thing. It is looking a bit nasty for lack of a better word.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I tried to take some pics of the little guy today to see if he finally made it out of his vial. 

I grabbed the camera and headed to the tank and seen a little red orange spot. Cool I thought he made it out into the tank. 










Sorry for the bad pic. He is a quick little bigger. 

I went to move the vial to clean it out and found this.....










So they did an awesome job of hiding the first one from me  Added some more springs to the tank today since there is now two little guys to feed. 

Got a quick pic of mon showing me her best side as well. The camera washes out her color a pis she is a bright bright orange. I hope the froglets end up like her.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

Nice , first Pumilio froglets ? 

If you have any left , throw a bunch of dwarf isopods in there for future froglets . I put them in my grow out tubs too and the froglets grow good ( I pull my froglets ) . They provide food when your not feeding and They are big enough that the froglets will not eat up all the adults so you should always have baby iso's . Unlike springtails where they can eat them ALL up .


----------

